# [solved] nis - warning: data too long

## Ancestor

the problem is strange..

i'm using NIS in my school network, i have server on gentoo (installed on ppc) and clients with debian installed on them..

there are about 260 students.. all of them should be in groups like cdrom,plugdev,audio,games and so on..

but after creating /etc/group when i try to export users and groups through ypinit

so:

```
macserv ~ # /usr/lib/yp/ypinit -m

At this point, we have to construct a list of the hosts which will run NIS

servers.  macserv.lo5 is in the list of NIS server hosts.  Please continue to add

the names for the other hosts, one per line.  When you are done with the

list, type a <control D>.

        next host to add:  macserv.lo5

        next host to add:  

The current list of NIS servers looks like this:

macserv.lo5

Is this correct?  [y/n: y]  

We need a few minutes to build the databases...

Building /var/yp/macserv.lo5/ypservers...

Running /var/yp/Makefile...

gmake[1]: Entering directory `/var/yp/macserv.lo5'

Updating passwd.byname...

Updating passwd.byuid...

Updating group.byname...

makedbm: warning: data too long: floppy::11:kuba,ancestor,boguckak,dedysk (...) 
```

and it prints "makedbm: warning: data too long:" for every group..

any ideas? i couldn't find the solution anywhere..

or maybe someone has a better idea than NIS + NFS?

earlier i tried to use ldap, but there were problems with changing password.. so i switched to nis..

i also tried codafs.. but there were problems with logging in..

EDIT:

finally i solved the problem.. it took me about a month.. but, then:

according to www.linux-nis.org/doc/nis-pages.ps (10th page) it is necessary to add --no-limit-check to /var/yp/Makefile

so i added it:

```
DBLOAD = $(YPBINDIR)/makedbm -c -m `$(YPBINDIR)/yphelper --hostname` --no-limit-check
```

and now it works great  :Very Happy: 

----------

## yuri10b

great thanks!

it helped me.

maybe will interested for somebody else - it works for a RH based 6.x systems.

----------

